
Silicon Valley’s Mind Bending Hypocrisy, a Greater Threat to Freedom Than Trump - OoTheNigerian
https://medium.com/@oothenigerian/trump-v-clinton-silicon-valleys-mind-bending-hypocrisy-is-more-of-a-threat-to-freedom-than-dd6263af03ac#.4xujyu28b
======
laughfactory
I concur. The silencing of opposing viewpoints, even if they are utterly
distasteful is getting out of hand. Sure, we are entitled to disagree, and the
law may prosecute when appropriate, but this mob mentality is very dangerous
for democracy. I too find it ironic that the so called left is tolerant, but
only to the degree that you agree lock stock and barrel with the party line.
Of course, in this case many people (on the left and right) despise Trump, but
we can despise him without acting to suppress the free speech rights of those
who support him. The argument I'm hearing is that if it's individuals and
businesses severing ties and punishing the opposition for their positions then
it is okay. Apparently it's okay as long as it's not the government
diminishing the free speech right. The problem is that the right to free
speech is infringed in both cases. In order to get the American people back on
the same page, to resolve the growing polarization of our country, we need to
have MORE respect for opposing viewpoints rather than less. I suppose the main
issue I have is with corporate entities (which are supposed to exist separate
from their owners and stakeholders as apolitical identities) when they are
wielded as weapons against those who express distasteful or unpopular
opinions. Individuals can express freely their disagreement, but the making
businesses and organizations political beasts is exceptionally dangerous to
this country's future.

To me the attack on Peter Thiel amounts to a wholesale attack on free speech.

